# Womit am besten Diashow mit Fading erstellen?



## Vektorman (2. Dezember 2004)

Hach, ich bin einfach ratlos   

Ich besitze eine Homepage, auf der der Besucher verschiedene Diashows aufrufen kann, die ich mittels Javascript programmiert habe. Das ganze funktioniert zwar einwandfrei,hat aber ein paar Haken:
- Die Fading Effekte werden nur auf dem Internet Explorer ausgeführt
- Ist Javascript deaktiviert, funktioniert die ganze Diashow nicht

Bei der Suche nach einer Lösung stolperte ich über die Internetseite von Ulead. Diese bietet das Tool Annimation Applet an (eine Demo dazu gibt es auf der Seite http://www.ulead.com/aa/runme.htm). Ich habe mir mal die Trial Version heruntergeladen und getestet. Die Bedienung ist sehr einfach. Die Effekte werden auch bei deaktiviertem Javascript ausgeführt. Doch leider hat das ganze auch wieder ein paar Haken:
- Die Fortschrittsanzeige die anzeigt, wieviel Bilder schon geladen sind, läßt sich nicht abschalten
- Wird eine Diashow wiederholt aufgerufen, werden wieder alle Bilder eingelesen und nicht aus dem cache gelesen.
- Die entsprechenden Fading Treiber, die ja doch eine Größe von ca. 50 KB haben, müssen in das Verzeichnis kopiert werden, in dem sich auch die Bilder befinden. Das wären bei mir 36! Verzeichnisse = 1800 kb.

Gibt es evtl. noch eine Alternative für mich? Könnte evtl. Flash mein Problem lösen? 

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## REalSeramis (2. Dezember 2004)

klar kann flash das lösen, aber wäre dann ....  

probier mal diese seite:

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex14/index.html


----------



## Vektorman (6. Dezember 2004)

Danke für den Tip. Das ist aber nicht das richtige für mich. Ich bin aber fündig geworden. Unter http://www.anfyteam.de gibt es eine Java Appletsammlung, die auch unregistriert einwandfrei läuft. Das beste ist, daß man ohne Programmierkenntnisse diese Effekte einbauen kann.

Ich habe zwei Effekte (Slideshow mit Fading und Wasser-Effekt für die Meerbilder) auf meiner Homepage eingebaut und bin begeistert. Ich habe mich auch gleich registrieren lassen. Die 20 EUR hatte ich auch noch. Ich kann nur jedem ungeübten User, der solche Effekte auch einfügen will raten, mal auf dieser Seite vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Dezember 2004)

Vergiss nicht, dass man auch JAVA deaktivieren kann... ich hab das bspw. aus 
Flash dürfte bei weitaus mehr Leuten am Laufen sein.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. Dezember 2004)

ja, und: Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem Applet und Flash habe (erst recht bei einfachen Dingen wie einer Slideshow), werde ich mich immer für das letztere entscheiden (nicht zuletzt wegen der Verbreitung und der Startgeschwindigkeit der VM). Die Zeit der Java-Applets im Netz ist (obwohl sie vielleicht in manchen Fällen noch ihre Berechtigung haben) abgelaufen...

Gruß
.


----------

